# Best Kayak for deer hunting from?



## krobbins (Apr 27, 2008)

What say you? I am considering trying to hunt river next year by kayak and would like to know what would be best entry level to be able to pack a deer onto kayak to get back to landing?


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey K, I have been considered the same scenario. I used to hunt some of the WMRs along the MS river, but back then there were three of us in an aluminum boat. I want to start back at it up there, but this time I'll be by myself. I am by no means an old pro at kayaking, but I am fairly seasoned at public land hunting. I have a Perception Sport Striker11.5 that is a work horse of a yak but I think it has been discontinued. I think you need to focus more on hauling you and your gear while keeping you and your gear dry. My plan was to get some "noodles", cut them down to about 2', runs some rope trough the noodles, and when I killed a deer tie the noodles under the deer and tow it behind the yak. Now back to hauling gear. All I've ever used were sit on top yaks, and I'm not sure which would be better for staying dry. I do know however that sit on tops usually have larger cargo decks which will be ideal for climbing stands or a bow. Also focus on width and load capacity. My Striker has a load cap of 500#. Which means you stay higher out of the water and more stable( which don't usually go hand in hand). The deck on a sit on top will keep you on a lower center of gravity. I'm not sure how it will go over getting clunky hunting boots in and out of a sit inside yak. Here's a link to the Striker http://www.perceptionkayaks.com/product/index/products/angling_/striker_11_5_angler . If you can find one or something similar I think it would serve well. Like I said I have put a good bit of thought into this. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

One with a trolling motor as your power source.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a Malibu Stealth 14.... but haven't hunted out of it. It's huge, has a big hatch, and alot of storage in the back so it would be good but ifin I'm gonna hunt the river---it's gonna have a motor!!!


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

Trolling motor definitely wouldn't be a bad idea if you're going to be in river current, but if you're going to be in the oxbows and levees like I was, remember to K.I.S.S. Keep It Simple Stupid. If there's not a lot current to fight then the simpler the better. Trolling motor or not, one thing I learned back then was always hunt up river when possible that way you can float back to your truck at the end of the day should you have some mechanical malfunction.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

A trident 13 has a large center hatch that would hold your gun in dry storage. Flip the yak, gun is safe and dry.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a Gheenoe 13'r ,I have never been on a river during hunting season that I'd tackle on a Kayak.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

500mike said:


> I have a Gheenoe 13'r ,I have never been on a river during hunting season that I'd tackle on a Kayak.


Plenty of backwaters around though...no need to traverse the river if you do your homework.

*Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

EricVF said:


> Hey K, I have been considered the same scenario. I used to hunt some of the WMRs along the MS river, but back then there were three of us in an aluminum boat. I want to start back at it up there, but this time I'll be by myself. I am by no means an old pro at kayaking, but I am fairly seasoned at public land hunting. I have a Perception Sport Striker11.5 that is a work horse of a yak but I think it has been discontinued. I think you need to focus more on hauling you and your gear while keeping you and your gear dry. My plan was to get some "noodles", cut them down to about 2', runs some rope trough the noodles, and when I killed a deer tie the noodles under the deer and tow it behind the yak. Now back to hauling gear. All I've ever used were sit on top yaks, and I'm not sure which would be better for staying dry. I do know however that sit on tops usually have larger cargo decks which will be ideal for climbing stands or a bow. Also focus on width and load capacity. My Striker has a load cap of 500#. Which means you stay higher out of the water and more stable( which don't usually go hand in hand). The deck on a sit on top will keep you on a lower center of gravity. I'm not sure how it will go over getting clunky hunting boots in and out of a sit inside yak. Here's a link to the Striker http://www.perceptionkayaks.com/product/index/products/angling_/striker_11_5_angler . If you can find one or something similar I think it would serve well. Like I said I have put a good bit of thought into this. Good luck and happy hunting.


Floating an animal behind your yak is miserable. The first time I did it, it sank very early and I had to pull that joker up from the bottom in current. Even using pool noodles I would rethink it.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

If you're going to use a kayak to hunt, I'd recommend getting a kayak that handle some weight. I'd go with something that can handle 500lbs or so. The brands that come to mind are OK Big Game, old town predator, Jackson big rig, native slayer propel, and Hobie PA.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kayak just doesn't seem like a good tool to use for deer and hog hunting, and I love kayaks. A sit in is too dangerous in the dark imo and no storage for a dead animal and gear, and a sit on top you are going to get at least a little wet which is bad news in cold weather. It is one thing to duck hunt out of while wearing waders, but kayaks you get a little wet almost always.

I would seriously look into a 13ft gheenoe with a small motor. You can get a 2.5 hp motor that is light and internally holds gasoline so basically all you have is the canoe/ boat hull and motor. Pretty simple. You'd stay dry, has plenty of carrying capacity for even 2 guys plus a dead animal, don't need a trailer, and it is very simple.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

This ^^^^^^^ ,I have both Gheeno and 13' Predator.Boat wins out for hunting.

You can still drift hunt .................


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

baldona523 said:


> Kayak just doesn't seem like a good tool to use for deer and hog hunting, and I love kayaks. A sit in is too dangerous in the dark imo and no storage for a dead animal and gear, and a sit on top you are going to get at least a little wet which is bad news in cold weather. It is one thing to duck hunt out of while wearing waders, but kayaks you get a little wet almost always.
> 
> I would seriously look into a 13ft gheenoe with a small motor. You can get a 2.5 hp motor that is light and internally holds gasoline so basically all you have is the canoe/ boat hull and motor. Pretty simple. You'd stay dry, has plenty of carrying capacity for even 2 guys plus a dead animal, don't need a trailer, and it is very simple.


I disagree. Duck hunting in a kayak with waders is 10x more dangerous than using a kayak to travel to a hunting spot. If you flip wearing waders your dead. It's gonna be like lead tied to your feet.

If you use a large kayak that you are familiar with, the danger level is very little. I hunted out of my OUtback quite a bit. I have a PA but have yet to use it for deer hunting. Like most things, a little common sense will go a long way.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a gheenoe and am looking for a kayak to TOW behind the gheenoe. I've found plenty of way out the way spots that have craggly streams running to them that the gheenoe won't fit through. Mostly it's logs across the creek that stop progress. You can scoot right over logs in a plastic kayak. I also plan to use this setup for fishing the hidden lakes and ponds on escambia. Last year I hunted out of my kayak, Tarpon 160, I could tote my climber and gear and had the weight capacity to carry a critter. But, I suck at hunting so I never tested carrying a dead deer on it. The biggest problem with hunting from a yak is RANGE. If the river is up a tad, you're going to be all day paddling like mad to go 2 miles up stream.


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

What are the rules for hunting from a kayak or boat on black water? Does it have to be on a sand bar?


----------

